
Nascar is replacing canceled races with esports featuring pro drivers - kbumsik
https://www.engadget.com/2020/03/19/nascar-esports-racing-series-fox/
======
Mountain_Skies
This isn't too surprising. At one time NASCAR considered making esports
another racing circuit so they're already familiar with the subject.

I don't have cable so I can't check for myself. Anyone know what is ESPN
covering now? Obscure sports leagues from low population density countries?

